# Espace occupé, mais par quoi ?



## bookbook (9 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai une petite question pour les pros de l'iPad.

Sur mon iPad 1 wifi 32 Go, je vois sous iTunes qu'une partie importante (3,5 Go) est occupée par la catégorie "Autres" (en jaune). J'aimerai bien savoir à quoi cela correspond.
Pour infos je n'ai aucune application particulière, que du classique, quelques jeux et des vidéos. J'ai quasiment la même configuration sur mon iPhone et je n'ai pas cette catégorie "Autres" dessus.

Des idées ?


----------



## albedo83 (9 Juillet 2011)

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1116076

Si ça peut t'aider...


----------



## bookbook (9 Juillet 2011)

Bon ça me rassure, je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas-là.
J'avais pensé a "reseter" l'iPad et faire une sorte de Clean Install, mais ça m'ennuie de perdre mes réglages, mes sauvegardes de jeux et certaines données saisies dans les applications.
Et puis ça ne me dira pas d'où viennent ces 3,5 Go, car ce qui est expliqué dans le lien ne me concerne pas trop. Donc le mystère reste entier :mouais:...


----------



## albedo83 (9 Juillet 2011)

bookbook a dit:


> Bon ça me rassure, je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas-là.
> J'avais pensé a "reseter" l'iPad et faire une sorte de Clean Install, mais ça m'ennuie de perdre mes réglages, mes sauvegardes de jeux et certaines données saisies dans les applications.
> Et puis ça ne me dira pas d'où viennent ces 3,5 Go, car ce qui est expliqué dans le lien ne me concerne pas trop. Donc le mystère reste entier :mouais:...



Peut être après sauvegarde tenter une restauration, bien entendu ca n'explique pas cette fuite, qui métonne assez, j'ai que 0.3 giga en jaune et avec ce que je lui fais subir, y a matière


----------



## lineakd (11 Juillet 2011)

@bookbook, aurais tu l'application goodreader avec quelques fichiers ou dossiers à l'intérieur?


----------



## bookbook (12 Juillet 2011)

Non.
Et aucune autre application de ce genre.


----------



## lineakd (12 Juillet 2011)

@bookbook, quand ton ipad est connecté à ton ordi, regardes dans itunes, sur l'onglet "apps" en bas de cette fenêtre tu y trouveras " Partage de fichiers" puis dans la partie "Documents", tu y trouveras peut-être une partie des 3,5 gio.


----------



## bookbook (13 Juillet 2011)

Rien à part une sauvegarde de jeu de 8 ko.


----------



## Larme (13 Juillet 2011)

En regardant d'un peu plus près ceci, notamment la partie avec la mémoire, je me demandais dans quoi sont rangé ces données extras...
Avec quoi regardes-tu des films ? Car il me semble que si ce n'est pas avec Vidéos, le film est inclus dans Autres...


----------



## bookbook (14 Juillet 2011)

Je regarde bien les films avec vidéos. Je me sers de l'iPad d'une manière vraiment très classique.
Lors de la synchro lorsque je supprime des vidéos, photos, applis... je vois bien la barre de couleurs qui change en temps réel sauf cette partie "autres".

Je sens arriver la clean install dans pas longtemps (dommage pour mes sauvegardes de jeux), mais j'aurai bien voulu savoir quand même ce que contient cette partie "autres".


----------

